# So when will Look do cyclocross?



## look585carbon (Apr 18, 2006)

So when will Look do cyclocross?


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

In the past they had a Alu cyclo cross frame-set. But nowadays...


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

look585carbon said:


> So when will Look do cyclocross?


shhhh...









photo from www.cyclingnews.com

*[email protected]*


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh Chas, you are such a tease.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i think the OP meant do it for the masses...


----------

